# FS: Burmese Peacock Snakeehad (Channa Pulchra)



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I got 3x 4"+ Channa Pulchra selling for $50. Take all 3 for $140. Max size is 10-12 inches. They are easy to breed just like convict cichlids and prefer planted tanks as they color up more.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Earl,

My co-worker Levi may want these. I will have an answer for you tomorrow morning.

Ben


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

they are amazing fish when they mature, gl


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Chronick said:


> they are amazing fish when they mature, gl


Thanks for posting a nice pics!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

darn he wasn't interested..sorry EL!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Pulchras on hold


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Back on sale


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Final price drop. Now at $50 each and $140 for all 3. If no takers they will become feeders as I'm going for vacation by December and no one's gonna take care of them.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Sold Now!!!!!


----------

